# Abandoned Farm, Alderley Edge Cheshire



## jemharq (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi there guys...

Wondering if anyone can shed a bit of light on an abandoned farm building my boyfriend and I came across today.

We were out walking near 'The Wizard' pub in Alderley Edge, Cheshire. Came across a massive site with a farm building, outhouse (with disused swimming pool) and several derelict farm buildings. The house was all boarded up, windows, doors etc & nothing looked like it had been touched in a good few years.

If you search postcode SK10 4UB on google maps/earth you will see the buildings to the right of the pub reference on the map.

Really curious about this place & would love any info on what happened here.

May be worth a look.

Thanks!


----------



## Flexible (Mar 1, 2012)

Why not go back and take some pics, and post them up.

Google is your friend. Try local newspaper archives, or even better, pop into that pub for a few sharpeners and be nosey! What's the worst that can happen? You might be told to piss off.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's the old home of Selina Place and the witches of the Morthbrood!!

Hope this helps -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Weirdstone_of_Brisingamen


Brilliant book, I got a copy when I was about 8 or 9 and it thoroughly entranced me for years. 
A few years ago I visited the area and was absolutely thrilled to see some of the features and landmarks mentioned in the book. The mines have featured on at least one of these UrbEx sites (on here back in January --> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21179&highlight=Alderly+edge )

Probably of no help at all! 


P.S. 40 years on I still have the book


----------



## romanian1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Edge house farm you mean>?

If so get it and surrounding areas checked out, at least 2 of the gold bars found locally were in that locality, plus potential for unmarked shafts/adits associated with the coppermines.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 6, 2012)

romanian1 said:


> Edge house farm you mean>?
> 
> If so get it and surrounding areas checked out, at least 2 of the gold bars found locally were in that locality



Blimey!! --> http://www.alderley.org.uk/Aldtre.html


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 8, 2012)

romanian1 said:


> Edge house farm you mean>?
> 
> If so get it and surrounding areas checked out, at least 2 of the gold bars found locally were in that locality, plus potential for unmarked shafts/adits associated with the coppermines.



Thats a good reason to get back and check the place out.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 16, 2012)

My sister has just told me on the phone a few mins back on her and her other half visting this farm he has pics up on flikr that he had taken ill get on to him and ask him if its ok to put a link up to his pics .


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 16, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> My sister has just told me on the phone a few mins back on her and her other half visting this farm he has pics up on flikr that he had taken ill get on to him and ask him if its ok to put a link up to his pics .



Its ok, She is gonna post hers up on here and i'll put mine underneath hers


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 16, 2012)

Lookin forward to the report .


----------



## jemharq (Mar 19, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Its ok, She is gonna post hers up on here and i'll put mine underneath hers



Post.....!


----------

